
Android keyboard hits version 5.0, now has fine cursor control - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/05/googles-android-keyboard-updates-with-one-handed-mode-new-gestures-and-more/
======
knight17
Seeing different keyboards in Android makes me think of the faith Google had
in their developers compared with how little faith Apple had in their
developers. The competition among keyboard applications and improvements
brought by such a 'simple' application segment is truly boggling.

Before Android, I would have thought Google's way as the Winodws or *nix. I
was wrong. Google was able to bring something new in terms of application
development and ecosystem freedom that even Apple is forced to adopt.

